# SEEKING ROUTE 66 COCA COLA HOBBLESKIRT'S



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2010)

~ IN SEARCH OF ~

 Some of you may know by now that along with various soda bottles I also collect Route 66 memorabila such as postcards - maps - toys - glasses - ashtrays - felt pennants, and just about anything along these lines that was once available in Trading Post and Souvenir Shops along the old 2,255 mile route. You may also know that Route 66 used to stretch from Chicago, Illinois to Santa Monica, California, with no less than 300 towns and cities along the way, which is a huge number of towns, with an endless variety of items to seek out and collect. My meager collection of several hundred items pales in comparison to some collections I have seen and heard about.

 However, this current search of mine involves Coca Cola (embossed only) Hobbleskirt bottles that had bottlers in at least 34 of the Route 66 cities and towns that were located specifically on the old highway itself. The list below comprises seven of the eight states the old route passed through, with the exception being Kansas where the highway just skirted the corner of the state and had no Coca Cola bottler in that particular area.

 If this search of mine produces only a handful of bottles, then I will consider the venture a total success. Which is a lot easier than searching through the e-bay listing for Coca Cola bottles, which currently stands at 11,693. Even then, many of the listings donâ€™t say in their title where the bottle is from, thus requiring me to open hundreds of individual listings just to find out. Needless to say, it can be a total nightmare trying to find even one bottle on e-bay, and something I have pretty much given up trying to accomplish.

 I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has a Hobbleskirt (any year or patent) from any of the following towns or cities. However, I really should point out that the larger cities like Los Angeles - Oklahoma City - Chicago - Albuquerque - etc., will be the ones that I am least interested in, simply because of their more readily available abundance. Itâ€™s the smaller towns that are my primary interest, but I will certainly consider the larger cities as well, especially if they are the 1915 or 1923 bottles. In most instances I prefer bottles in excellent condition (unless rare) which have little or no case-wear. I am probably asking too much here, but I thought I would give it a shot anyway.

 Thank you in advance, and I hope to be hearing from many of you soon. Probably the best thing is for me to purchase them outright, and not complicate this any more that it already is. As for determining values, we can work that out between us on a fair and reasonable basis. PMâ€™s are recommended, but not required. If this works out I would like to share the experience with as many members as possible.

    Wow! I really didnâ€™t expect this to be so long-winded. Especially when all I had to say was â€¦

 Hey! Does anyone have any embossed Coca Cola Hobbleskirt bottles from any of the following Route 66 towns that they want to sell?   Lol  []

                                                                    ~ * ~ 

                  ~ LIST OF ROUTE 66 STATES/TOWNS THAT HAD COCA COLA BOTTLERS ~

                  (Does not include alternate alignments of highway that varied over the years).

                                          STATES/TOWNS OF INTEREST TO ME

 ILLINOIS ~
 Bloomington - Chicago - Joliet - Springfield

 MISSOURI ~
 Joplin - Lebanon - Lincoln - Litchfield - Springfield - St. Louis

 OKLAHOMA ~
 Clinton - El Reno - Miami - Oklahoma City - Sapulpa - Sayre - Stroud - Tulsa - Vinita

 TEXAS ~
 Amarillo - Shamrock

 NEW MEXICO ~ 
 Albuquerque - Gallup - Tucumcari

 ARIZONA ~
 Flagstaff - Holbrook - Kingman

 CALIFORNIA ~
 Barstow - Needles - Los Angeles - San Bernardino

 Not every bottler above made all five of the different variations. The majority will be the D-Patent - 6 oz - and 6 Â½ oz bottles. But I would be interested in hearing about anything you have.

 Thanks again,

 SODAPOPBOB

 Itâ€™s been said â€¦ â€œIf youâ€™ve seen one Hobbleskirt, youâ€™ve seen them all.â€ But we know that just ainâ€™t true! The difference is on the base. Please checkâ€™em out and let me know. Thanks


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2010)

There is an interesting story associated with a Kingman, Arizona, D-Patent bottle that I recently purchased. The owner of the antique shop where I purchased it in Kingman allowed me to scrounge through some old boxes in the shop's backyard where I found it. And when I took it to the counter to pay for it, they guy said he couldn't believe I actually found a Kingman bottle in the boxes. He said it had always been his most popular bottle during the 37 years he had been in business, and thought that all of the ones he had were already sold. He added that he didn't realize he even had it, and that the last one he sold was several years prior. He said it was my lucky day, especially after having already told me that any bottle I found back there would only be $5.00. He said the other Kingman bottles sold for $15.00. But he didn't whine one bit, and let me have it for the $5.00 as promised. So I thanked him and walked away a happy camper with an almost mint bottle dated 1947.  []

 SPBOB

 {Whole Bottle}


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 3, 2010)

{Base}


----------



## jvharp (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I may have one or two you wish to obtain at home. Right now I'm 300 miles from home working but should be home Sunday and I will look.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 4, 2010)

jvharp ~

 Thanks for the reply. I will look forward to hearing from you.

 By the way, are you "300 Miles From Graceland?"  

 Thank you ... thank you very much!  []

 SPBOB


----------



## grime5 (Dec 4, 2010)

hey bob i probably have 9 or 10 of those cities your after dont think they are in mint condition though
 ill bloomington ,chicago, springfield
 mo  lebanon ,springfield, st louis
 okla  miami ,okla city
 texas  shamrock
 new mexico alblequrque. tucumcarie
 calif  los angeles.san bernadino

 if intereste just let me know and i will make sure of what i do have. later greg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 4, 2010)

grime5 ~

 For starters, please tell me about the Tucumcari, New Mexico bottle. I.E., Patent info under main script - date - condition - glass maker if known? 

 As for the others, please single out the ones in the best condition and we'll go from there. I'm sure you understand my primary interest in near-mint bottles, especially on the more easy to get one's from the larger cities and towns.

 Thanks a lot!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 4, 2010)

grime5 and all other eventual participants ~

 I may be jumping the gun here, but as the subject of pricing will eventually be a factor here, I figured I might as well address it now. I use Bill Porter's pricing formula (and he has something like 30-plus years experience in the hobby) and have found it to be the most fair and accurate one I know of. I can post the entire formula later if necessary, but for the time being I will just use the Tucumcari, New Mexico bottle as an example. The formula is really quite simple, and works something like the following. (Note: The formula varies depending on the patent date, and various other factors like rarity and condition).  

           The following formula is based on a D-Patent Tucumcari bottle in Mint condition.

                             1. Condition: Absolute Mint!  =  factor of five ........    5.0
                             2. Times a factor of one ..................................... x  .1
                             3.                                                                 =    $5.00
                             4. Times a "Rare" factor of five ..........................   x  .5
                                                                                                    _______
                                                                                                =    $25.00

 This could be a real mess if it doesn't post properly, but I will give it a shot anyway, and try to fix it if the edit timer doesn't mess me up. But assuming it comes out okay, the bottom line is that top dollar for this particular bottle would be "appx" $25.00. The same bottle in a lesser condition would price less accordingly.

 Personally, I fell this formula to be "right on," but also realize and acknowledge that others may have their own personal formulas and opinions. 

 (Footnote:  I'm really screwed if grime5 says the bottle is exactly like the example shown here, but was going to let me have it for $5.00! But that's okay, because if I can't be fair and honest, then I have no business even messing with this. But on the other hand, if grime5 says he wants $100.00 for it ... well, then that's a horse of a different color.  Lol  []

 Sincerely,

 "Honest Bob"

 Note: I need the 1. 2. 3. 4. for possible editing. It's the easiest way for me to correct each line.


----------



## grime5 (Dec 4, 2010)

bob they are down in my building.will check them first chance i get. the way i price them is going to break you up. $3.00  for d-patents and $2.00 for 6 and 6 1/2 bottles.you will find my name in bills book if you look on page 7 the 7th name. been collecting these hobbleskirts for over 30 years too. i bought 75 cases from a guy about 4 months ago so i got lots of duplicates.will get to them fast as i can but right now working 7 days a week. thanks greg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 4, 2010)

GG5 ~

 Sounds good. According to Bill's list of names you are "Important People." I like it! I sure wouldn't want to deal with someone who was "Un-Important."  Lol  []

 Thanks.

 SPBOB


----------



## grime5 (Dec 4, 2010)

i got a pretty good colection for an old ex-truck driver.i think i have around 1280 different towns so far.still need about 105 d-patents to have them all.but im slowly working on them. later greg


----------



## jvharp (Dec 6, 2010)

Bob, I looked through my coke bottles and the only one I found that you had listed was a St.Louis. It's in pretty rough shape so you may not be interested in it. I thought for sure one of them was a Joplin Mo. bottle but alas, no such luck.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 6, 2010)

jvharp ~

 Thank you for trying. The St. Louis bottle would be a good one to have. But the "pretty rough shape" part of your reply required me to put a little sad-face and question mark on my list next to St. Louis. [] ?

 Please let me know if you come up with anything else. I'm really looking for happy-face bottles with exclamation marks next to them like this ... [] !!! 

 Speaking of St. Louis and Joplin, Missouri ... Here are the original lyrics by Bobby Troup in 1946, and first recorded by Nat King Cole the same year.

 "(Get Your Kicks On) Route 66"

 Well if you ever plan to motor west
 Just take my way that's the highway that's the best
 Get your kicks on Route 66 

 Well it winds from Chicago to L.A.
 More than 2000 miles all the way
 Get your kicks on Route 66 

 Well goes from St. Louie down to Missouri
 Oklahoma city looks oh so pretty
 You'll see Amarillo and Gallup, New Mexico
 Flagstaff, Arizona don't forget Winona
 Kingman, Barstow, San Bernadino 

 Would you get hip to this kindly tip
 And go take that California trip
 Get your kicks on Route 66 

 Well goes from St. Louie down to Missouri
 Oklahoma city looks oh so pretty
 You'll see Amarillo and Gallup, New Mexico
 Flagstaff, Arizona don't forget Winona
 Kingman, Barstow, San Bernadino 

 Would you get hip to this kindly tip
 And go take that California trip
 Get your kicks on Route 66[/align]


----------



## sw arkansas (Dec 12, 2010)

greg   hi   i am looking for arkansas 1915 and 1923  hobbleskirts  as well as other arkansas bottles.   brian in arkansas


----------



## wreckedangles (Feb 25, 2011)

I have one still filled with the *Tucumcari, NM* on the bottom. It's authentic as I collected many of my antique bottles as a teen in eastern Montana back in the 1980s sometimes finding them in old abandoned farm homes or empty bottles in make-shift farmer's garbage dumps. 

 This particular bottle has been bubble wrapped and packed in a box in storage for over 15 years so I'm not sure but I _may_ have more from the cities you are looking for. Attached are images from the Tucumcari bottle, nearly pristine with very minor glass hobble damage from returning bottles. 

 I also have a filled one from; 
*Willmar, Minn*., (PAT D-105529 6oz with much more abrasion damage to the glass,) 
*Peru, IL* (also PAT D, 6oz bottle with similar damage.) 
*Garden City KS* (same PAT D and abrasion as others) 
 and a few other filled ones without city names on the bottom. I also have a newer filled one with the white logo painted on (with Coke on the opposite side) so I have many that span the ages. 

 I also have a pristine (probably never returned bottle) Christmas Coca-Cola bottle, Dec. 1923 version made from 1928-1938, unfilled but with Coke resin in the bottom. It's not a 1989 repro as this was found in a dump sometime in 1984 or so.  I know those Christmas Coke bottles can be common but this one is in prime shape. I also have a few steel cans which to me are more fragile if they were left outside. I have a few that range from Excellent condition with the bottlers (like Billings, MT) on the bottom to poor condition sun-faded and surface rust.

 I am much more attached to my filled bottles in my collection but I am trying to organize and sell some of them off and came across your post. 
 Below are my shots of the Tucumcari, NM bottle. It would be hard to part with this bottle but see if it interests you.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there a Barstow, CA Coca Cola? My best friend was stationed at Fort Erwin a few years ago and mentioned this town alot. I know that it is mentioned in the song.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 26, 2011)

wreckedangles ~

 Welcome to the forum. And thanks for sharing.

 I am interested in your Tucumcari bottle, but can't quite make out if it is a 6 oz or a 6 1/2 oz?  I would also be interested in the issue date, which should be a two digit number on the side where it curves in. Once I know which of the two sizes it is, we can discuss value.

 Morb ~

 There are Barstow bottles. The 1915 and 1923 bottles are unknown to exist at present, with the D-Patent being Rare+ and the 6 and 6 1/2 oz's being more common. Barstow is where that guy has all of the old signs. Barstow also has a great Route 66 Museum located in the old train depot. I have been there many times.

 SPBOB

 Old Signs - Barstow, California.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 26, 2011)

In case anyone is interested in knowing the dates when certain Coca Cola bottlers first opened in your particular state, the link below should be able to answer that question. I am not sure how accurate it is, but as it is from gono.com I assume they did their homework on it. This is where I found a 1931 date for when Barstow, California opened, and would explain why there are no 1915 and 1923 bottles from there.

 SPBOB

 The first started operation date is the 3rd column from the left where it says "date." 

 Link:  http://gono.com/museum2003/hobbleskirts/hobbleskirts.htm


----------



## wreckedangles (Feb 28, 2011)

SODAPOPBOB ~

 This is a 6 1/2 oz bottle making it a little newer. 
 The date code is 60-54 under the logo and then reads;
 TRADE MARK REGISTERED
 IN U.S. PATENT OFFICE

 The opposite side of the date code reads;
 TRADE MARK REGISTERED
 CONTENTS 6 1/2 FL OZS

 wreckedangles


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 28, 2011)

wreckedangles ~

 Thanks for the info. 

 The Tucumcari, New Mexico 6 1/2 oz bottles (1954) are considered common. Although somewhat hard to come by in some areas of the country, they would still value at about $10.00. And with appx. $10.00 added for shipping would bring it to $20.00. And as an example and future reference, if it were one of the following in near-mint condition, it would value accordingly ... (appx).

 1915   .............   Unknown to exist at present.
 1923   .............   $50.00 - $65.00
 D-Pat   ...........   $20.00 - $30.00 
 6 & 6 1/2 oz  ..   $10.00 - $15.00

 I am not sure if your intent is to sell it, but speaking for myself, and based on the fact it is a 6 1/2 oz bottle and not an earlier one, I personally will pass on it at the moment. But perhaps others who see this may be interested in contacting you about it.

 Ideally my interest are with the 1923 bottles in near-mint condition. The reason for this is due to the fact that Route 66 was established in 1926 and would place the 1923 bottles as some of the first to be sold along the old route. I also collect other Route 66 related items like postcards - felt pennants - toy souvenirs, etc. Probably the most valuable item in my collection is a set of hand-made wooden salt & pepper shakers that came from the long ago closed Painted Desert Lodge/Store/Gas Station. They were made and hand-painted by the local Native American's (most likely Navaho) and are valued at about $150.00. I took them to the Painted Desert National Monument museum a few years ago and the curator there wanted them really bad. They date from sometime in the late 1940s.

 Thanks again for your interest. And best wishes with the sale of your most interesting bottle.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 28, 2011)

Just for the fun of it here are the Painted Desert S&P Shakers I spoke about.


----------



## wreckedangles (Feb 28, 2011)

These are fabulous! Hang on to those and someday pass those down to other family. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 28, 2011)

I mistakenly said "Lodge" when I actually meant "Trading Post." The Painted Desert Trading Post was a private enterprise and located just outside of the park boundary. The photo below is what it looks like today. It blows my mind to think that my S&P Shakers passed through the door of this place one day long, long ago. As far as I know it is Federal property now and considered an archeological site, and totally off-limits to digging around. I bet a lot of cool soda pop bottles passed through their doors as well. One in particular I know of is a Navajo Land Beverages that I will post a picture of on the following page.

 SPBOB

 {The Painted Desert Trading Post - Old Route 66 - Near Holbrook, Arizona}


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 28, 2011)

And here is a Navajo Land Beverages bottle that was commonly sold in the area back in the day. The last one of these I saw on e-bay sold for about $250.00.

 Footnote: The museum I spoke of earlier had one of these bottles, but when I offered to trade my S&P Shakers for it, they declined saying they didn't have a "policy" for such trades.


----------



## wreckedangles (Feb 28, 2011)

What a great shot. The building looks so lonely. No evidence of parking lot or poles or wires that would reference that it was once part of the outside world beyond it's real estate it is holding down. That Navajo Land bottle is a rare one. Those are just not found very easily.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 28, 2011)

wreckedangles ~

 Below is a photo postcard of the parking lot you mentioned. It used to sell Shell Gasoline. If you look real close in one of the windows you will see a set of my S&P shakers sitting there.  Lol  []  (Just kidding). I know I am getting a little carried away with this, but I guess it's because I'm just a fanatic for this sort of thing. Especially considering that I have several hundred souvenirs from these types of trading post and curio shops.

                       Here is a little history on The Painted Desert Trading Post itself.

 In some ways perhaps the most notable of the eastern Arizona trading posts, possibly because the structure still stands, is Dotch Windsor's *Painted Desert Trading Post*. First a rancher, Dotch Windsor came to the painted desert area when he was running cattle in the 1940s. He built his trading post along the north side of Route 66 at an overlook of the Dead River wash east of the Petrified Forest National Monument. Dotch and his first wife operated the trading post together until the 1950s when they divorced. Dotch and Joy Nevin married and the two of them ran the trading post until 1956 when they divorced. But it was about this time that Route 66 was set to be re-aligned south closer to where Interstate 40 is today and Dotch soon closed and left the trading post to the weather. Fifty years later it still stands on a desolate old stretch of Route 66. Joy eventually settled in Holbrook where a street has been named for her down by the railroad tracks.


----------

